# Didn't even make it to egg collection!



## Trax75 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi All

I'm absolutely devastated, this was my 3rd IVF and i was having mild stimulation as i haven't responded well to the drugs. Had my 2nd scan on Monday and it showed 1 of my large follicles had collapsed and only had 1 large one on the other side, they told me to continue with drugs and that they may move to IUI.  Woke up this morning and i was bleeding... i can't believe its all over, this was going to be my last cycle before using donor eggs   

Ive now got to have a hysteroscopy, can anyone tell me whats involved with that procedure..

I'm so fed up with the whole thing, just wanted it to be our time


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Trax    so sorry to hear that this happened, is there no chance that you can still go ahead with IUI?

I had a hysteroscopy last Sept and went in for a couple of hours as a day case, was wide awake the whole time and although it was pretty uncomfortable it was bearable...

DO you have a follow up planned with the clinic?


----------



## Zeka (Mar 7, 2009)

So sorry to read that you are having such a tough time, Trax, I really feel for you   
Just to give another example, I had a hysteroscopy at the Wellington Hospital and the procedure was done under general anaesthetic. Needless to say I didn't feel a thing and even when I came too I didn't have any cramps until driving home in the car later the same day and they were only a couple of very mild AF like cramps. I didn't even have any real bleeding the next day so only had to use a liner. Its worth taking a few paracetamol with you in case  you want to take these afterwards as well as some wet wipes if you aren't able to shower before going home.
Zeka x


----------



## Trax75 (Nov 22, 2008)

Thank you both for your kind words and experiences, somehow you just have to keep going dont you!

Trax


----------



## krazy-kitty (Dec 2, 2009)

Iam so sorry I know how you must be feeling I didn't make it to EC either, was suppoed to have it Monday, but didn't respond well to meds, had 7 folices about 10mm.

Don't really know much about hysteroscopy, so cant really help, sorry


----------

